# Poppet: A horrid story be ready



## Sukistokes2 (30 May 2013)

Last night while returning to her yard after a ride, my Friend found her neighbour in distress in the road. Why soon became clear, someone had been fly tipping up the narrow road and there mixed in with all the rubbish was a colt. Clinging to  life,  covered in cuts and full of infection the little animal was in a very sorry state. My friend saw right away that a vet was needed and that for treatment or even for it to be put to sleep, the colt needed to be in a better place. She moved the animal to a safe stable, as I am sure any horse lover would do. While this happened her Uncle called the RSPCA, my friend also called their own vet who advised them not to touch the animal until the RSPCA vet had been. Hours passed with no contact from the RSPCA, my friend rang them on a number of occasions. At last at 10.30 they were able to contact a local inspector, they were than allowed to have a vet. They vet arrived and said it was one of the worst cases they had ever  seen, it was touch and go. The animal has a heart mumur but that could be caused by the infection, it was worth a go to try and save such a young horse. This morning the RSPCA tired to back out, wanting my friend to pay for the vets visit ,saying that as the animal was on her land it was her problem. Also they said ,was she to put it back where she found it, they would charge her with neglete!!!???!

So much for the RSPCA,

I am sure they do good work but really this is very wrong!! They do not want to know in case the animal can not be ridden in later life, at this stage that would be impossible to know. They will be getting no more of my money!!!

Over night the colt, nicknamed poppet(because he is ,) is doing well. I know my friend will somehow put the money together and that we, her friends will help, because this little animal now he is alive ,deserves a chance, or to have any suffering ended, if that is the only option.

Sorry about spelling, spell check won't work!!


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (30 May 2013)

Local Paper.

Take lots of photos of where he was found and obviously lots of photos of him now. Give them all the info you can including the attending vets name who will be able to give a statement.


----------



## cassie summers (30 May 2013)

puh! RSPCA waste of time yes local paper great idea there is alot of this dumping of colts such a sorry sad world we now live in why dont they stop breeding grrrrr


----------



## tessybear (30 May 2013)

Poor Poppet !


Word of warning having volunteered for animal rescue shelters... these things get expensive very quickly and it all seems to come at once. I hope your friend manages to raise the finances


----------



## Shazbat (30 May 2013)

I've found ,through personal experience, that if you contact the RSPCA at headquarters and threaten them with the press they soon get their arses into gear!


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (30 May 2013)

Forgot to say in the previous post.

Contact the police, you have to.
Really important.

It's possible they can trace who dumped him if there was rubbish left as well.


----------



## YasandCrystal (30 May 2013)

Shazbat said:



			I've found ,through personal experience, that if you contact the RSPCA at headquarters and threaten them with the press they soon get their arses into gear!
		
Click to expand...

And that just shows what a shameful charity they are 

Support local animal shelters and rescues - they are the ones that react and care and do for the animals not the publicity.


----------



## doriangrey (30 May 2013)

Poor baby .  Honestly this is shameful on so many levels.  I hope things work out for you all.


----------



## tessybear (30 May 2013)

How anyone could do this to an animal i will never know


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 May 2013)

Once you take the equine onto your own land, you will be held responsible for the costs & liabilities  (even the police will usually not be helpful as said animal is now in a safe place).

To anyone else - create firm mayhem on the phone if you are ever in this situation, keep the equine in the public place where it was found, give 1st aid & comfort (rug/bedding etc) where it is & keep on going bat-shyte on the phone 

OP - hope your friend is able to resolve this. (and well done her & you guys)


----------



## Amymay (30 May 2013)

I'm actually lost for words.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (30 May 2013)

Well, since the letters RSPCA stand for Royal Society for Prolonging Cruelty to Animals, they are just living up to the name.

That is what it stands for isn't it...?


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 May 2013)

Thank you all.
I have put a picture taken last night up on my profile, not savvy enough to put it up here. Does not really show the full extent of his problems which in itself is a relief really!!


----------



## AmiRobertson (30 May 2013)

Oh god this is awful!


----------



## Amymay (30 May 2013)

Poor little mite.

How dare the RSPCA decide they're not going to do anything.

Are they planning on removing the animal or are they now expecting your friend to take ownership????????????


----------



## Tayto (30 May 2013)

This is awful - how could someone do that to a poor defenceless animal!  Do you have a World Horse Welfare branch near you? Or even phone their helpline for advice? The welfare line phone number is 08000 480180.

Sending lots of hugs to Poppet


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (30 May 2013)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Thank you all.
I have put a picture taken last night up on my profile, not savvy enough to put it up here. Does not really show the full extent of his problems which in itself is a relief really!!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously the best bet is the local press.
Sounds awful, but dumped babies are in the news at the moment.

Let them do the contacting the RSPCA.
And again I know this sounds awful, but it's a way to get to a wider audience and your friend might get some offers of help.


----------



## ZoeF (30 May 2013)

Thank god for people like you and your friend!! I hope Poppet pulls through and good luck with him, atleast he now has someone in his life that loves him  

For similar 'not interested in an emergency' reasons I have not supported the RSPCA for over 10 years, disgraceful to leave an animal for hours just to decide if a vet can be called upon!


----------



## Beausmate (30 May 2013)

Poor little sod.  He looks about two, wonder where he's been.  Not in a good place, wherever it was.  What's up with his nose?  Almost looks like burns 

At least he's standing, got to be a positive sign.

Well done your friend and you for helping him, RSPCA=chocolate teapot.

Do you think the vet might waive the initial fees?


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Poor little mite.

How dare the RSPCA decide they're not going to do anything.

Are they planning on removing the animal or are they now expecting your friend to take ownership????????????
		
Click to expand...

Yep! her field ....her problem and should she put he back where he was found, they intend to do her for neglecting him!!!!!


----------



## Amymay (30 May 2013)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Yep! her field ....her problem and should she put he back where he was found, they intend to do her for neglecting him!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ


----------



## LittleBlackMule (30 May 2013)

Mind you, if the press get involved then the RSPCA will probably decide they want to be involved after all, and TBH the pony is better off with your friend.


----------



## Atreyu (30 May 2013)

stunned by this whole story- and the photo of poor Poppet.  Absolutely stunned....  

Learning though, my instinct would have been to take him to a safe place too.  Now I know - keep him in a public place....   it's an increasingly mad bad world out there!


----------



## star26 (30 May 2013)

What an awful story  
Poor Poppet, he looks adorable.  How people can treat animals like this i don't know, makes my blood boil!!! 
Please keep us updated on his progress


----------



## Highlands (30 May 2013)

Oh typical, shoot the person who was good enough to take poor poppet in. Your poor friend, next time does it mean she should just leave him? Shocking , hope poor little poppet continues to do well and that the hopeless RSPCA don't get custody.


----------



## Amymay (30 May 2013)

OP, could you let us know what part of the country you are in?

And could everyone here take a moment to post on the RSPCA website to ask them why they think it's appropriate to not assist with this animal???

https://www.facebook.com/RSPCA?fref=ts


----------



## lurcher98 (30 May 2013)

Would whw or someone else help out?


----------



## smellsofhorse (30 May 2013)

I agree get local papers involved.
Plus start a Facebook page etc 
Help raise money. Track down who dumped him and bad publicity for the rspca, they may then back down and help 

most people would help.
Good for your friend.

I hope Poppet recovers.


----------



## Gloi (30 May 2013)

Poor little thing. You should contact all the papers you can think of and try and get them to tell the story of what's happening when an animal is found. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (30 May 2013)

The poor thing, I dread to think what he's been through.

Please keep us updated on how he does and how the RSPCA behaves.


----------



## maree t (30 May 2013)

Have pm d you to see if we are close enough to help


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 May 2013)

This all happened near Maidstone in Kent.


----------



## Amymay (30 May 2013)

Sukistokes2 said:



			This all happened near Maidstone in Kent.
		
Click to expand...

Okey dokey.  Thanks.

Have posted on the RSPCA website (under the badger cull post).  Please can others do the same?


----------



## Ladyinred (30 May 2013)

I know someone else in Kent who had a very similar experience. She too took the pony home as the only option and was left paying the bill after the RSPCA opted out. As in this case, she phoned and phoned and had no response. Eventually the poor little mite was homed with a sanctuary, but it took a while.


----------



## ShadowHunter (30 May 2013)

That poor poor boy, hoping everything turns out okay for him. Keep us updated. 
The RSPCA are nothing but useless, so many cases where they've decided not to help. Poppet is better off with your friend or at least another charity that will actually bother with him.

Personally, i would keep him if i found him but then again, im soft like that.


----------



## CBFan (30 May 2013)

... and yet they go and fine people and remove some (Not all) of their animals who are undergoing veterinary treatment (with vets in regular attendance) on the grounds that they are being neglected...

it beggars belief!! Same county as this too. Shocking!

Poor ******. Nose looks sunburnt.


----------



## OWLIE185 (30 May 2013)

I would suggest that your friend immediately and without any delay contact the Welfare Department of the British Horse Society who will be only to pleased to assist her.

www.bhs.org.uk

The British Horse Society and our volunteers work hard to promote the prevention of cruelty, neglect or harm to horses and to the relief, safety, sanctuary, rescue and welfare of horses in need of care, attention and assistance. We want a world where every horse is properly protected and cared for.

Reporting a welfare concern

Our team of over 200 volunteer Welfare Officers are spread throughout the UK and can investigate reports of equine welfare concerns. 

There are many reasons why a horse or pony should be reported to us. These include:
Significantly underweight or overweight animals
Lack of water or food
Overgrown or poorly-kept hooves
Obviously untreated injury or disease
Poisonous plants in the field
Unsafe field or stable conditions
Abandoned animals
Incorrect tethering. 

For genuine concerns contact us on 02476 840517 or email welfare@bhs.org.uk. 

For out-of-hours emergencies call 02476 840570 and then call the mobile phone number given in the answer-phone message. Please note that this number is only for genuine emergencies that cannot wait until the office is open.

The information we need to be able to act includes:
The nature of the problem
Horse(s) details  number, colour, gender (where known), age (where known) 
Owners details (where known) 
The location of the horses. The more information you can give us the better; a postcode is ideal. Even if the precise address is known, please try to give additional local information such as nearby main roads and landmarks. 
Your contact details (a telephone number on which we can reach you). We guarantee that your details will remain absolutely confidential and under no circumstances will they be passed on to the owner of the horse(s). 

We can provide you with feedback once our Welfare Officer has paid the horse a visit. If you are not sure whether a particular horse needs to be reported, do not hesitate to contact us and we will discuss the case with you before we ask a Welfare Officer to visit the horse(s) involved.

If youd like to help us protect horses and you feel you have the right skills, experience and knowledge, find out more about becoming a volunteer Welfare Officer. 

We can only continue our welfare work if we have the funds to do so. If you would like to make a donation to the BHS or join us, just follow the links.


----------



## spike123 (30 May 2013)

I can't believe someone would do that to him. Poor Poppet. My friend came across a similar situation but unfortunately the foal was already dead, also in Kent nearer to Ashford than Maidstone though. I was contacted by a reporter via fb who was interested in running the story on him so if you do wish to go via the press route let me know and I will see if I can put you in touch with her.


----------



## 3OldPonies (30 May 2013)

RSPCA are just useless.  Well done for helping this poor little fella out.  

If I were you I'd go to the press and the local council as well as the police.  Flytipping is an offence, and they may well be able to locate the tipper, or place the waste came from, by digging through it. An article in the paper may well trigger the RSCPA into action, and could even help out in terms of people offering help for treatment while they get their ars3s in gear.

Whatever happens, keep us all posted - hoping very much for a happy outcome.


----------



## Rhodders (30 May 2013)

Id personally go to the national newspapers never mind local, the RSPCA are a total disgrace


----------



## piggy and friends (30 May 2013)

Hi All, 

I am the aforementioned friend. Poppet is hanging on next 2 weeks will be touch and go for him. The burn on his nose is a sign of liver damage. The RSPCA have paid for initial vet pain relief and a blood test to indicate he has a chance of life.... That's just what we will give him! Newnham Court Vets (thanks Tegan and Peter) have been amazing! I was however perplexed by the following reply in regards to putting his story on Horse and Hound FB page given aren't we all horse lovers;

Well done on acting to help this little pony, but I'm afraid we can't ask our facebook fans to donate to help cover his costs. Have you tried contacting World Horse Welfare about the situation you are facing? They may be able to offer some advice or assistance and are sometimes better placed to help with equine welfare cases than the RSPCA.

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts - truly amazing (and of course thanks to my friend, Suki)


----------



## Ladyinred (30 May 2013)

Best of luck to the poor little soul xx


----------



## Moomin1 (30 May 2013)

piggy and friends said:



			Hi All, 

I am the aforementioned friend. Poppet is hanging on next 2 weeks will be touch and go for him. The burn on his nose is a sign of liver damage. The RSPCA have paid for initial vet pain relief and a blood test to indicate he has a chance of life.... That's just what we will give him! Newnham Court Vets (thanks Tegan and Peter) have been amazing! I was however perplexed by the following reply in regards to putting his story on Horse and Hound FB page given aren't we all horse lovers;

Well done on acting to help this little pony, but I'm afraid we can't ask our facebook fans to donate to help cover his costs. Have you tried contacting World Horse Welfare about the situation you are facing? They may be able to offer some advice or assistance and are sometimes better placed to help with equine welfare cases than the RSPCA.

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts - truly amazing (and of course thanks to my friend, Suki)
		
Click to expand...

So in actual fact, the RSPCA HAVE PAID FOR EMERGENCY TREATMENT! 

Can I also just add that the vet who suggested that nobody does anything until an RSPCA vet attends is seriously negligent and misguided.  Inspectors are not vets.  The RSPCA does not send vets of their 'own' out to incidents, they call local vets to go out.  That vet who was called should have attended immediately if the horse was in such a desperate state.


----------



## Hexx (30 May 2013)

NAME AND SHAME!!!

Definitely go to the papers and report it to the Police.  Also, keep all the details of who you called, when they came out, what they said and did.  If the papers do report this, you will probably find them on your doorstep wanting to take the pony and make it a "good news story" for themselves.  


Good luck with Poppet, I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## MillyMoomie (30 May 2013)

This weird. I personally know of at least 5 abandoned foals that have come from Kent/Sussex areas that are currently on 24 hour care in RSPCA boarding. Why would they not act on this one but the others?

I have contacted a Kent inspector to ask for the story myself. The situation the OP described just doesn't happen. The RSPCA are literally picking up hundreds of dumped horses every month. 

Plus Moomin is correct, the RSPCA don't have 'RSPCA vets', there are just vets... And for emergencys the nearest vet. 

So let me get this straight.. Friend found an ill dumped foal, put it in her yard. Rang the RSPCA. Who came when they were able after hours.( let's just forget about all the other potential emergencys and other suffering animals that were not with a nice member of public) Rang own vet who refused to attend. RSPCA paid for a emergency out of hours vet visit and treatment. Foal is still in yard and you are looking after it.

What else do you want RSPCA to do and what are you complaining about?


----------



## Ladyinred (30 May 2013)

And what a great (and typical) HHO welcome to a lady who is only doing her best to help an otherwise abandoned colt.

Stick with it piggyand friends, some of us are actually nice people.


----------



## MillyMoomie (30 May 2013)

Ladyinred I am a VERY nice person. I would give you my name which is recognised but I wish to remain anon.

As this is a public forum I am entitled to comment that this situation does not appear to be the norm and unlike some on here I will not behave like a sheep and jump on the bandwagon of hate. 

I personally know ALOT of RSPCA and WHW officers and every single one of them work endless hours for animals. The whole point they are in the job is because they love animals, why would they want to leave one suffering? You all need to see the bigger picture.

Oh and by the way I have NEVER met or been involved in a BHS welfare officer in any equine job. Never known one to be involved.


----------



## Ladyinred (30 May 2013)

I dont think the OP was intending a hate campaign. She was only concerned that she do her best for the colt and surprised by the 'its on your property therefore your problem' attitude. As I said much earlier in the thread, I knew someone from the same area who had exactly the same dilemma last year.

I am not RSPCA bashing, just thinking they need to be a little more approachable and prepared to listen to the full story sometimes. They have done a brilliant job over this winter in several places. Maybe they should issue a clear and concise list of guidelines telling people what they will/can and won't/cannot do. There is all this rubbish about if you water a horse then the inspector can't help etc.. it all needs clarifying.


----------



## Amaranta (30 May 2013)

Well done for caring enough to help this poor young horses, people like you make me a little less despairing for the human race.

As for the RSPCA and the way they have behaved in this case, shame on them.  It's all very well for them to have paid for the initial vet's fees, but, as anyone who has rescued a horse will know, this is just the tip of the iceberg and passing the buck onto a kind hearted member of the public is NOT what they are supposed to be about.

Am actually disgusted


----------



## patchypony (30 May 2013)

Does anyone know what branch of the RSPCA they contacted in Kent?


----------



## Moomin1 (30 May 2013)

patchypony said:



			Does anyone know what branch of the RSPCA they contacted in Kent?
		
Click to expand...

If they contacted a branch of the RSPCA they would have had no response whatsoever.  The inspectors work for the national society, not the branches.  Branches are open during daytime only and do not have any responsibility to pass jobs to inspectors or authorise vets to attend these types of incidents.

The national number for the RSPCA is 0300 1234 999.


----------



## piggy and friends (30 May 2013)

I understand the dilemma's the RSPCA have. I can assure you it was not easy to agree for them to attend or even make contact - In fact the officer kindly took my word in this case without attending and contacted the vet (who was also dealing with emergencies). this must show an indication of how busy both are (after all the bigger picture is not just equines). I am your 'average' person I'm afraid, not well known, high up (and truth be known a pretty useless horse woman) but I value life and would never walk by anything or one in distress. My charity extends without question to assist those in need. As a result I have been told, I would be prosecuted if I returned the dumped pony to the field it was found in (which he could not have been tended to there) and I was also told that as it was now on my property (fact is its not my property at all) it was down to me under the law to deal with (I was also told at an early stage by the officer if the vet decides he could not be treated, I would have to pay for him to be destroyed). I am sorry in this instance I believe that is wrong (I felt sick when she said this and was dumbfounded) he was a welfare case. He needed help (from wherever and whoever) I  do not have a big bank balance, quite the contrary I have £3.34 in my account until pay day. However my moral compass points and I will not and would not walk past anyone or anything in distress. I would do the same again tomorrow rather that let the poor pony drop dead knee deep in mud an waste. I would like to also say that a local inundated charity called brownbread regulary attends cases without question but they are at breaking point.There needs to be a joint approach to make things happen for these poor animals. This was the reason for the post by a friend who actually voted with her feet! Help is needed for this poor boy - good news is wow saddles has put this picture on their wall and a number of people have offered there support - THERE IS HOPE FOR POPPET! Keep your fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Tiffany (30 May 2013)

Not going to comment on RSPCA but hope Poppet makes a full recovery and the people who dumped him rot in hell.


----------



## Spring Feather (31 May 2013)

It does seem a pretty silly situation that Piggy and Friends have found themselves in though.  What is she supposed to do with the pony once he has recovered?  And is he now stolen property in the eyes of the law?

I don't know, it all seems so much simpler where I live.  If you are registered with the society in my area then the SPCA/Humane Society simply signs the horse over to you, you pay for it's treatment and then you are free to sell the horse legally once it has recovered.


----------



## Queenbee (31 May 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			Local Paper.

Take lots of photos of where he was found and obviously lots of photos of him now. Give them all the info you can including the attending vets name who will be able to give a statement.
		
Click to expand...

Local Paper... no, national papers too!  message them all and someone will run this...

RSPCA.. 

Well, we all know if toilet paper was printed with their logo, you wouldnt wipe your **** with it!


----------



## Moomin1 (31 May 2013)

piggy and friends said:



			I understand the dilemma's the RSPCA have. I can assure you it was not easy to agree for them to attend or even make contact - In fact the officer kindly took my word in this case without attending and contacted the vet (who was also dealing with emergencies). this must show an indication of how busy both are (after all the bigger picture is not just equines). I am your 'average' person I'm afraid, not well known, high up (and truth be known a pretty useless horse woman) but I value life and would never walk by anything or one in distress. My charity extends without question to assist those in need. As a result I have been told, I would be prosecuted if I returned the dumped pony to the field it was found in (which he could not have been tended to there) and I was also told that as it was now on my property (fact is its not my property at all) it was down to me under the law to deal with (I was also told at an early stage by the officer if the vet decides he could not be treated, I would have to pay for him to be destroyed). I am sorry in this instance I believe that is wrong (I felt sick when she said this and was dumbfounded) he was a welfare case. He needed help (from wherever and whoever) I  do not have a big bank balance, quite the contrary I have £3.34 in my account until pay day. However my moral compass points and I will not and would not walk past anyone or anything in distress. I would do the same again tomorrow rather that let the poor pony drop dead knee deep in mud an waste. I would like to also say that a local inundated charity called brownbread regulary attends cases without question but they are at breaking point.There needs to be a joint approach to make things happen for these poor animals. This was the reason for the post by a friend who actually voted with her feet! Help is needed for this poor boy - good news is wow saddles has put this picture on their wall and a number of people have offered there support - THERE IS HOPE FOR POPPET! Keep your fingers crossed for him.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fantastic so far with regard what has been done with this poor horse.

With regards his future, have you now contacted WHW, BHS, or HAPPA?  I am sure they must be able to help you?


----------



## Moomin1 (31 May 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			It does seem a pretty silly situation that Piggy and Friends have found themselves in though.  What is she supposed to do with the pony once he has recovered?  And is he now stolen property in the eyes of the law?

I don't know, it all seems so much simpler where I live.  If you are registered with the society in my area then the SPCA/Humane Society simply signs the horse over to you, you pay for it's treatment and then you are free to sell the horse legally once it has recovered.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, not sure what you mean?

Person with horse can do what they wish after so long of not being claimed.  They need to speak to a solicitor to confirm how many days they would advise on this. 

RSPCA need have no involvement whatsoever from this point.


----------



## Spring Feather (31 May 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Erm, not sure what you mean?

Person with horse can do what they wish after so long of not being claimed.  They need to speak to a solicitor to confirm how many days they would advise on this. 

RSPCA need have no involvement whatsoever from this point.
		
Click to expand...

Ah okay I didn't know that RSPCA/WHW horses were allowed to be sold privately in the UK.  I assumed they were on some sort of adoption scheme.  They aren't 'claimed' here, they are signed over to you and then they belong to you when the horse comes on your property.


----------



## Queenbee (31 May 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Once you take the equine onto your own land, you will be held responsible for the costs & liabilities  (even the police will usually not be helpful as said animal is now in a safe place).

To anyone else - create firm mayhem on the phone if you are ever in this situation, keep the equine in the public place where it was found, give 1st aid & comfort (rug/bedding etc) where it is & keep on going bat-shyte on the phone 

OP - hope your friend is able to resolve this. (and well done her & you guys)
		
Click to expand...


Im actually pretty sure that on the basis of animal welfare, the fact that the horse was temporarily taken onto private land resulting in the 'carer' being responsible for costs could sucessfully be contested in court.



MillyMoomie said:



			This weird. I personally know of at least 5 abandoned foals that have come from Kent/Sussex areas that are currently on 24 hour care in RSPCA boarding. Why would they not act on this one but the others?

I have contacted a Kent inspector to ask for the story myself. The situation the OP described just doesn't happen. The RSPCA are literally picking up hundreds of dumped horses every month. 

Plus Moomin is correct, the RSPCA don't have 'RSPCA vets', there are just vets... And for emergencys the nearest vet. 

So let me get this straight.. Friend found an ill dumped foal, put it in her yard. Rang the RSPCA. Who came when they were able after hours.( let's just forget about all the other potential emergencys and other suffering animals that were not with a nice member of public) Rang own vet who refused to attend. RSPCA paid for a emergency out of hours vet visit and treatment. Foal is still in yard and you are looking after it.

What else do you want RSPCA to do and what are you complaining about?
		
Click to expand...

so they've done the bare minimum... thats obviously a sucessful outcome and an action that is representative of their services that they purport to provide in your opinion.  however, in this case it obviously does not even cover basic welfare needs and standards... hardly a suitable service rendered is it?



Ladyinred said:



			And what a great (and typical) HHO welcome to a lady who is only doing her best to help an otherwise abandoned colt.

Stick with it piggyand friends, some of us are actually nice people.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree



piggy and friends said:



			Hi All, 

I am the aforementioned friend. Poppet is hanging on next 2 weeks will be touch and go for him. The burn on his nose is a sign of liver damage. The RSPCA have paid for initial vet pain relief and a blood test to indicate he has a chance of life.... That's just what we will give him! Newnham Court Vets (thanks Tegan and Peter) have been amazing! I was however perplexed by the following reply in regards to putting his story on Horse and Hound FB page given aren't we all horse lovers;

Well done on acting to help this little pony, but I'm afraid we can't ask our facebook fans to donate to help cover his costs. Have you tried contacting World Horse Welfare about the situation you are facing? They may be able to offer some advice or assistance and are sometimes better placed to help with equine welfare cases than the RSPCA.

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts - truly amazing (and of course thanks to my friend, Suki)
		
Click to expand...




Moomin1 said:



			Sounds fantastic so far with regard what has been done with this poor horse.

With regards his future, have you now contacted WHW, BHS, or HAPPA?  I am sure they must be able to help you?
		
Click to expand...


Again, agree contats WHW... they are excellent in such cases.

with regards to HHO advertising this on their FB page, did you really expect any other response?  Its hardly the sort of thing they would bother about although even they seem to aknowledge there are better and more appropriate and proactive charities around who would help you.


----------



## ozpoz (31 May 2013)

"Person with horse can do what they wish"?????
It is obvious that the RSPCA are aware of the costs involved in trying to help return a sick equine back to health and are doing their best to avoid them.
I thought the organisation was set up to alleviate suffering.
Indefensible Moomins, really...


----------



## Goldenstar (31 May 2013)

This story is a disgrace these sorts of things are exactly why people give money to the RSPCA .
Those involved should go to the press local and national the daily mail loves these stories local tv might be interested too and their local MP.
Grrrrr really angry now at bedtime ..


----------



## piggy and friends (31 May 2013)

Even with an amazing recovery it's unlikely you could ever sell him, due to all his ailments. He is likely to be a companion and looking at his poor start in life if we can offer that he surely deserves it.


----------



## Queenbee (31 May 2013)

ozpoz said:



			"Person with horse can do what they wish"?????
It is obvious that the RSPCA are aware of the costs involved in trying to help return a sick equine back to health and are doing their best to avoid them.
I thought the organisation was set up to alleviate suffering.
Indefensible Moomins, really...

Click to expand...


What moomin means is that after x amount of days, if no owner has come forward the the 'finder' can assume ownership of the horse.  So in that sense the person with horse can do with it what they wish.   I agree that he RSPCA are being awfully irresponsible and neglectful of this case but I find the is so often the case with the RSPCA and equine cases.  I personally would be going to the papers.  I don't agree that it is not the rspcas responsibility, and I'm pretty sick of the kind hearted people who find these animals in such a poor state being expected to fund their care and recovery when they would be publically flogged if they just drove by and left them on the side of the rd.  we stop, we care, we ring to get the appropriate help for the animal and are made to provide and pay for it ourselves, in which case what is the point in having the charity if it refuses to provide the service it promises... I think that's called false advertising


----------



## Moomin1 (31 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			What moomin means is that after x amount of days, if no owner has come forward the the 'finder' can assume ownership of the horse.  So in that sense the person with horse can do with it what they wish.   I agree that he RSPCA are being awfully irresponsible and neglectful of this case but I find the is so often the case with the RSPCA and equine cases.  I personally would be going to the papers.  I don't agree that it is not the rspcas responsibility, and I'm pretty sick of the kind hearted people who find these animals in such a poor state being expected to fund their care and recovery when they would be publically flogged if they just drove by and left them on the side of the rd.  we stop, we care, we ring to get the appropriate help for the animal and are made to provide and pay for it ourselves, in which case what is the point in having the charity if it refuses to provide the service it promises... I think that's called false advertising

Click to expand...

How about it being WHW responsibility?


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 May 2013)

I can't understand what would benefit the foal being left for hours without veterinary treatment and help which is what the RSPCA wanted your friend to do, out where he was found? If he was human, he would have been taken straight to hospital, not left to die.
They should be held accountable for allowing an animal to suffer, and that goes against what they stand for.
Your friend did the right thing, no animal should be allowed to suffer, and that should be top priority for the RSPCA. They need act responsible and take the foal, it shouldn't be down to your friend to care for and provide treatment out of their own pocket.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 May 2013)

Also, is there a small chance, this foal was stolen, then dumped?


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (31 May 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Erm, not sure what you mean?

Person with horse can do what they wish after so long of not being claimed.  They need to speak to a solicitor to confirm how many days they would advise on this. 

*RSPCA need have no involvement whatsoever from this point*.
		
Click to expand...

But that makes no sense.

If I were to find myself in this situation I would have no choice but to "redump" the pony.

I don't have anywhere to keep him long term, don't have the money for care or PTS. (the cost when I had my pony PTS was nearly 300 for the vet and 250 to dispose of the body, it was colic)
I could provide emergency help overnight/a day or two but beyond that I'd need help.

And in the meantime, the poor pony suffers.

And what if somebody comes forward to claim the pony after it has had treatment?
Without RSPCA involvement so they could make a prosecution for neglect, how would a person stop somebody from taking the pony?


----------



## Beausmate (31 May 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			How about it being WHW responsibility?
		
Click to expand...

Why?  Because the RSPCA aren't up to it?  

Maybe because the RSPCA are a huge charity, who promote themselves as an animal rescue service and therefore should be well placed to deal with a sick, abandoned horse.

And that is why the piggy and friends' uncle called them and not WHW, I assume.


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

WHW weren't contacted for help RSPCA were


----------



## Burmilla (31 May 2013)

ester said:



			WHW weren't contacted for help RSPCA were
		
Click to expand...

SusiS, have pm'd you.


----------



## mcnaughty (31 May 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			Local Paper.

Take lots of photos of where he was found and obviously lots of photos of him now. Give them all the info you can including the attending vets name who will be able to give a statement.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with this!  Name and shame the useless bunch of !!!


----------



## piggy and friends (31 May 2013)

My predicament was that as my 'non horsey' uncle found him - he only knew to call the RSPCA (the national centre) so that's what he did. I then could have called another equine sanctuary however as I was told an officer would be in contact as a priority; I did not wish to place a burden on any other organisation if an officer was on its way.
What if I was not a 'horsey' person, I wouldn't have been able to take action!? He was dumped to die (we have had 2 incidents of dead ponies in the last. 18mts) in fact I was riding my horse and found one dead colt rope road it's legs tied to a tree (it was how it was pulled out the back of a truck)

My own vet offered me advice over the phone; I can only say this poor pony smelt of death (the infection was so bad it went up his legs to his chest. Good news is he seams to be a resilient chap. For me it's not about the money, ownership etc etc its about saving this poor boy - next 2 weeks will tell. So please do not give up hope for him.


----------



## charlie76 (31 May 2013)

I can't see the pic but if he is coloured and looks sun burnt that is photosensitivity,  the main cause for this is liver damage from ragwort poisoning.  This needs a vet and blood testing ASAP


----------



## piggy and friends (31 May 2013)

My predicament was that as my 'non horsey' uncle found him - he only knew to call the RSPCA (the national centre) so that's what he did. I then could have called another equine sanctuary however as I was told an officer would be in contact as a priority; I did not wish to place a burden on any other organisation if an officer was on its way.
What if I was not a 'horsey' person, I wouldn't have been able to take action!? He was dumped to die (we have had 2 incidents of dead ponies in the last 18mts) in fact I was riding my horse she span (she would never spin) and as I saw there was one dead colt rope tied to it's 4 legs and tied to a tree (this was how it was pulled out the back of a truck)
My own vet offered me advice over the phone; I can only say this poor pony smelt of death (the infection was so bad it went up his legs to his chest. Good news is he seams to be a resilient chap, the reason he has been called poppet is when I looked at him all I could say was omg you poor poppet. For me it's not about the money, ownership etc etc its about saving this poor boy - next 2 weeks will tell. So please do not give up hope for him. I'm so touched other people care. Thank you.


----------



## charlie76 (31 May 2013)

Op,  if he does have liver damage he won't survive if its gone to far,  you need him checked


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (31 May 2013)

From the sound of the issues with this pony, personally I think it would be kindest to PTS. What sort of market is there for him out there? 

Sorry to sound harsh but if it is ragwort poisoning it would be better to PTS now.


----------



## piggy and friends (31 May 2013)

He has had a liver test and the vet (local RSPCA) funded this to determine if he instantly needed to be PTS - the damage has not shown excessive levels so there is hope. If he comes through he will be quite a character! X


----------



## piggy and friends (31 May 2013)

When you looked into his eyes it said save me - not destroy me. 
The decision was made based on informed specialist advice. I know a few people who would happily have him as a lawnmower!


----------



## Milanesa (31 May 2013)

Piggy- well done you. Amazing to hear there are lovely people like u out there. I recently rescued a coloured that was dumped in a paddock next to mine- RSPCA were useful in my case and got it into a local centre next day where it is still being cared for. Anyway well done you and I wish poppet all the best- sounds like he is a little fighter, you should feel very proud of yourself xx


----------



## merrymeasure (31 May 2013)

Whatever the issue with the RSPCA, Piggy, I think you are amazing . This little chap is so lucky it was you who found him. It warms my heart to see you care so much for what happens to this little chap. Thank you, you give me hope in an increasingly hostile world! I wish you and him all the luck in the world! xx


----------



## Queenbee (31 May 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			How about it being WHW responsibility?
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion if WHW had been the first to be called... It would be.  

If you take the call... You take the responsibility.


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2013)

merrymeasure said:



			Whatever the issue with the RSPCA, Piggy, I think you are amazing . This little chap is so lucky it was you who found him. It warms my heart to see you care so much for what happens to this little chap. Thank you, you give me hope in an increasingly hostile world! I wish you and him all the luck in the world! xx
		
Click to expand...

This.

I'm flabbergasted at the attitude of the RSPCA.  But I wish you every success Piggy with this little chap.


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

QB yup that's what I meant


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 May 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			How about it being WHW responsibility?
		
Click to expand...

As the RSPCA were first ones involved why should it be WHW's responsibility.  I know from experience that if RSPCA have been contacted WHW have to leave it to them , which is a shame.


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

MurphysMinder I'm sorry but that's just not true.


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2013)

MillyMoomie said:



			MurphysMinder I'm sorry but that's just not true.
		
Click to expand...

But it is. The WHW won't touch a situation if they know the RSPCA are involved.


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

AmyMay MOST equine complaints are called in to BOTH the RSPCA and WHW, MOST of those complaints are then attended by the local inspector and WHW officer. Then the bills are often shared. 
Inspectors who have a lot of equines in their 'patch' are on first name terms with their local WHW officer and will compare job lists and see who has been to what.

I can tell you without a doubt that WHW would take a job even if the RSPCA had been called... If that is out of hours then no WHW won't attend because only the RSPCA have officers on call. ALSO you may get a call from a WHW officer saying that if an RSPCA officer is already attending then you won't need the WHW because unlike you lot they KNOW what the RSPCA officers do EVERY SINGLE DAY. 

Both RSPCA and WHW contact each other to attend situations together because they understand the value of working together. 

It is KNOW-ONES 'responsibility' (where did you get that from) with 'who got called first' ... Never heard anything so stupid. 

It is actually the vets responsibility who was contacted and chose not to attend. It was the inspector in question responsibility to prioritise what animal they went to first. That is the truth like it or not.


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

OP just call WHW or BHS or who ever and tell them the situation. That a foal was dumped, the rspca have given initial emergency treatment but the foal is now considered to be in your responsibility, just tell them you can't afford to have this and ask for help.


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2013)

I'm not sure I've used the word 'responsibility' MillyMoomie.

So on the basis of what you're saying - the WHW will attend this pony.  Which is great news.  I can only comment on what I've experienced in the past - stupid or not 

So, OP based on MillyMoomie's comments it would seem that you can call the WHW and expect them to attend.

Go for it.


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

MillyMoomie said:



			It is NO-ONES 'responsibility' (where did you get that from) with 'who got called first' ... Never heard anything so stupid.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think its stupid... maybe not responsibility per se but I cannot see how WHW can possibly have been expected to attend when nobody has informed them of the situation! To suggest that a welfare organisation, once informed of a situation, has not even a moral responsibility (as opposed to say legal) to do their best for the animal concerned is well very  

It has also been reported on this board and elsewhere that other welfare organisations are reluctant to attend if the RSPCA has been notified. Carrot and Spud being a case in point.


----------



## Jesstickle (31 May 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			But that makes no sense.

If I were to find myself in this situation I would have no choice but to "redump" the pony.

I don't have anywhere to keep him long term, don't have the money for care or PTS. (the cost when I had my pony PTS was nearly 300 for the vet and 250 to dispose of the body, it was colic)
I could provide emergency help overnight/a day or two but beyond that I'd need help.

And in the meantime, the poor pony suffers.

And what if somebody comes forward to claim the pony after it has had treatment?
Without RSPCA involvement so they could make a prosecution for neglect, how would a person stop somebody from taking the pony?
		
Click to expand...


Well quite. What the hell is the point in the RSPCA administering pain killer and then just leaving the pony with some random member of the public? I couldn't afford to just run a spare horse that was dumped on me by a welfare charity.  It would probably become a welfare case all over again as I wouldn't be able to afford  the blimming thing. Especially as it is going to cost a fortune in vet bills. How utterly absurd and irresponsible can you get?! And then what would they do? Prosecute ME no doubt for neglect so they could add it to their 'successful prosecutions' figures for the year.

OP, good on you. I should call WHW who might be able to help you out. Or one of the other charities ( Redwings or who ever your local charity is). Now the RSPCA have washed their hands of it you might find they are happier to help you to be honest.


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

I would expect them to help, or provide sensible useful advice yes. (Less of the sarcasm AmyMay!)

Unless of course the situation I have described is not actually what had happened OP????????

And hey, if they don't do as you want should I expect an WHW bashing thread? ( yeah right!!!) it is ALWAYS the RSPCA fault!!!


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

Ester not a dig at you at all but 'reported on this board and elsewhere...' 

Yes this forum is totally accurate and is only based in fact and in fact should ONLY ever referred to. Hahahahahahahaha   !!!!


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2013)

MillyMoomie said:



			I would expect them to help, or provide sensible useful advice yes. (Less of the sarcasm AmyMay!)
		
Click to expand...

No sarcasm from me. Just a response to your post.


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

AmyMay and that is the beauty of text


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

hence the elsewhere... 

The carrot and Stig debacle was ridiculous though perhaps you were not here for that, although the attending vet was also to blame then.


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

Ester no I don't recall....

Shame!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 May 2013)

It saddens me to think they were prepared to leave the colt to suffer, their top priority should always be "Never allow an animal to suffer".
Sending the boy healing vibes, hope he keeps fighting XX


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=300933

link for you.. the photos still work.

iirc the RSPCA had known about them for some time, and visited them a month ago, that's why people form opinions I suppose.


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

Ester thanks, I looked at the first 2 pages and saw the photos . Then the last few pages and got this gist....

Poster saw these ponies and rang RSPCA.

Horse and hound then put a news story up saying that the BHS were now investigating but WHW and RSPCA had attended a few months before and a vet had stated not suffering?

Shadeyoak I don't really understand how you got to ' they were prepared to leave the colt to suffer?'


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

I think it was only RSPCA who had attended previously with the oakham vet but it did turn out that various people on the local estate had contacted them several times over the years. 

They both improved immensely at Bransby though .


----------



## windand rain (31 May 2013)

I hope Poppet makes a full recovery


I suppose the solution really is that those who support the RSPCA and are always defending them continue to do so and pay for the pleasure and those who have similar experiences to mine wouldnt give them the time of day which in the horse world seems to be a huge majority
Although I admit most of my issues have been with small animals and wild life which the RSPCA are supposed to be good at.
I am not a bad animal owner and have the RSPCA here but once when a vet treated pony was dying but they were awful, accusing and damaging to my health the vet was horrified by their behaviour
The television hype and programmes further exacerbate my dislike of them as they appear to be a really useless bunch of busy bodies shame really as their original remit of caring for needy animals is so far removed from their present policies they are now just money hungry political activists

I would support them and do donations if I thought any of the money would go to neglected animals instead of spurious prosecutions and fancy publicity stunts


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

The news story states ' WHW attended the ponies in late August'. 'In conjunction with the RSPCA we arranged for a vet to examine them'.

Glad they improved. Are you to do with Bransby?


----------



## guido16 (31 May 2013)

It amazes me how some people can have so many "sides" to them on hear. I would get confused at slip up.

Must be tiring being so many people..


Anyway, good luck OP with this colt. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## imasmartie (31 May 2013)

the rspca are a total waste of time and space pity the powers that be cant remove its charity
status it make them use what little brains they have on doing what they are supposed to do which is HELP INJURED SICK ANIMALS NOT PAYING THOUSANDS OUT IN STUPID COURT CASES THAT THEY HAVE GOT NO CHANCE OF POLICING EVEN IF THEY WIN 
AND GETTING A BAN WHICH I CAN TELL IS ALL THEY ARE AFTER UNLESS THAT PERSON GETS REPORTED AGAIN FOR BREECHING THE COURT ORDER THEY NOT BOTHERED ITS JOB DONE!
well done to you guys for helping the foal out, perhaps you should try the daily mail with your story THE HATE THE RSPCA with good reason they are unable to justify why they attend some cases and not others they only helped out in a rescue of some ponies in Swansea because someone informed the QUEEN they then got involved shame on them.
as for the people that support the RSPCA tooth and nail think on this
A FOOL AND THERE MONEY ARE EASY PARTED


----------



## Moomin1 (31 May 2013)

imasmartie said:



			the rspca are a total waste of time and space pity the powers that be cant remove its charity
status it make them use what little brains they have on doing what they are supposed to do which is HELP INJURED SICK ANIMALS NOT PAYING THOUSANDS OUT IN STUPID COURT CASES THAT THEY HAVE GOT NO CHANCE OF POLICING EVEN IF THEY WIN 
AND GETTING A BAN WHICH I CAN TELL IS ALL THEY ARE AFTER UNLESS THAT PERSON GETS REPORTED AGAIN FOR BREECHING THE COURT ORDER THEY NOT BOTHERED ITS JOB DONE!
well done to you guys for helping the foal out, perhaps you should try the daily mail with your story THE HATE THE RSPCA with good reason they are unable to justify why they attend some cases and not others they only helped out in a rescue of some ponies in Swansea because someone informed the QUEEN they then got involved shame on them.
as for the people that support the RSPCA tooth and nail think on this
A FOOL AND THERE MONEY ARE EASY PARTED
		
Click to expand...

Could you pop a full stop or ten in there please, it gave me a headache trying to decipher what you are trying to put across...


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Could you pop a full stop or ten in there please, it gave me a headache trying to decipher what you are trying to put across...
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only one


----------



## Moomin1 (31 May 2013)

guido16 said:



			It amazes me how some people can have so many "sides" to them on hear. I would get confused at slip up.

Must be tiring being so many people..


Anyway, good luck OP with this colt. Fingers crossed for him.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you are implying that I am Millymoomie/vice versa? 

Sorry to disappoint, this one has already been done, and no, I have no idea who Millymoomie is, and by the looks of things he/she is from Somerset.  Very very far from where I am.


----------



## guido16 (31 May 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I take it you are implying that I am Millymoomie/vice versa? 

Sorry to disappoint, this one has already been done, and no, I have no idea who Millymoomie is, and by the looks of things he/she is from Somerset.  Very very far from where I am.
		
Click to expand...

Did I even mention you? Or her? 

Nope.

And if I just going change my location to Sussex does that mean I am from there? Always fancied a trip to Sussex..


----------



## martlin (31 May 2013)

What a sad sorry mess. OP, I wish you all the best in helping the poor colt, try contacting WHW and BHS maybe, if only for some advice.
My gut feeling would get me to contact papers, though.


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

Guido16 whatever you are trying to imply the Moomin and me thing has been done and dusted. Old news. I am my own person. I am seperate.

Are you sucspicous of everyone? Must be exhausting


----------



## guido16 (31 May 2013)

Wow you two are seriously paranoid!

At what point did I mention EITHER of you in my post? 

You are the only two who have commented.


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2013)

I didn't read Guido's post meaning you are Milly - so ladies chill.

But really, why do these posts have to degenerate so?

Let's congratulate the OP on helping, hope that the RSPCA take their heads out of their backsides and await an update eh????


----------



## guido16 (31 May 2013)

Again,

At what point did I mention YOU in that post? 
So for the record, I also don't give one hoot who you are.

Am I young? 
I wish. 


Why are you going on and on about my post?


----------



## MillyMoomie (31 May 2013)

Anyway good idea


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 May 2013)

I've put a link to this thread on FB.. OP - someone has suggested that your friends don't hand the Colt over to the RSPCA as they will more than likely just pts.


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

nope, wrong side of the country. other hhoers were in contact to see if they had space before the final visit though it was a bit hush to start so that the owner didn't know where they were going.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 May 2013)

MillyMoomie said:



			OP just call WHW or BHS or who ever and tell them the situation. That a foal was dumped, the rspca have given initial emergency treatment but the foal is now considered to be in your responsibility, just tell them you can't afford to have this and ask for help.
		
Click to expand...

Why should they call others they called the RSPCA who if they spent less time courting the tv cameras in fluffy aren't we wonderful programmes and more time thinking about what matters to people who donate they might let down animals like this so badly.
I have removed them from the list of charities in my will recently.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (31 May 2013)

Yes, in the end , after a lot of arguments against, after saying they would and then after the fact, changing their minds, before finally saying they would, the RSPCA have paid the first bill. If you read the first post you will see I say that the RSPCA do  good work. In this case it was not the organisation at its very best. 
The vet was trying to save Piggy and Friends from being loaded with a vet bill she can ill afford. They did not refuse to come they advised she waited for clearance from the local inspector. They gave advice over the phone. Considering later facts and thethreats made it was damn good advice.





Moomin1 said:



			So in actual fact, the RSPCA HAVE PAID FOR EMERGENCY TREATMENT! 

Can I also just add that the vet who suggested that nobody does anything until an RSPCA vet attends is seriously negligent and misguided.  Inspectors are not vets.  The RSPCA does not send vets of their 'own' out to incidents, they call local vets to go out.  That vet who was called should have attended immediately if the horse was in such a desperate state.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ChloeandBuster (31 May 2013)

Shadeyoak said:



			I've put a link to this thread on FB.. OP - someone has suggested that your friends don't hand the Colt over to the RSPCA as they will more than likely just pts.
		
Click to expand...

I am here from said link on facebook.. Piggy and friends I would suggest you set up a facebook page for Poppet, posting updates and photos of his stories and progress, and if you could accept donations via paypal I would be happy to help, regardless of what the RSPCA have or have not done, the issue now is the ongoing treatment Poppet will need, and it seems doubtful that the RSPCA will continue to fund vet bills.


----------



## AshTay (31 May 2013)

First of all - what a horrendous thing to do to a living creature and well done for those involved in the rescue.

But looking at it from the RSPCA's perspective - they get a call about a colt in poor condition who was ALLEGEDLY found dumped but is now in the care of a member of the public. They don't know for sure that this person wasn't originally responsible for the colt getting like this. So they can either believe the person and take on the colt or they can not believe the person and prosecute them for seemingly allowing the colt to get into that state. As it was, they didn't prosecute (because they're not stupid and could see this was all genuine) but they did fund some treatment.

If they didn't have rules and guidelines to adhere to in cases like this they could be exploited when they are called to a genuine case of neglect by the owner if the owner then decides to weave a web of lies about where the horse was when it got into that state ("No officer, I found him dumped out on the bridleway like this and I bought him here").

Another poiint is - they've got a member of the public who has taken the colt in and started vet treatment and appears to be able to fund this. They're a charity and as such have other colts lining up to have vet treatment paid for. 

I don't like it when threads turn into RSPCA-bashing when the information is passed through chinese-whispers-style from a friend of a friend and the original words of those involved gets distorted and taken out of context.


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

but I don't think they did start vet treatment until the inspector agreed?

And am sure most people would have people able to corroborate whether they had previously owned said animal or not.


----------



## fatpiggy (31 May 2013)

Someone I knew found an hopelessly sick cat in her garden and rang the RSPCA who told her to leave it to die.  So she took it to the vet and had it put down at her own expense.


----------



## AshTay (31 May 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Someone I knew found an hopelessly sick cat in her garden and rang the RSPCA who told her to leave it to die.  So she took it to the vet and had it put down at her own expense.  

Click to expand...

See this is the kind of thing I was talking about. We either believe that an inspector laughed maniacally down the phone and said "let it die" or we believe that much has been lost in the re-telling of the story and we're only hearing half the story.


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

there was no laughing manically down the phone in the story??


----------



## windand rain (31 May 2013)

AshTay said:



			See this is the kind of thing I was talking about. We either believe that an inspector laughed maniacally down the phone and said "let it die" or we believe that much has been lost in the re-telling of the story and we're only hearing half the story.
		
Click to expand...

True but the stories that seem to point to carelessness at best by the RSPCA far out weigh any good points made about them Re dying cat I could substitute dying dog for all the response I got was call the dog warden at 5.55 on a friday night I think not and I did the responsible thing and took it to the vet and had it put to sleep. It was thrown out of a moving car and left to die. Fortunately my vet knew it wasnt mine and used PDSA money for the drugs and gave his time and disposal for free


----------



## AshTay (31 May 2013)

ester said:



			there was no laughing manically down the phone in the story??
		
Click to expand...

Dramatic effect - to portray an evil and uncaring organisation


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

yup but in this case dramatic effect wasn't added by the poster/as an effect of chinese whispers.


----------



## AshTay (31 May 2013)

ester said:



			yup but in this case dramatic effect wasn't added by the poster/as an effect of chinese whispers.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I was only trying to prove a point. To me "rang the RSPCA who told her to leave it to die" sounds harsh and uncaring and that was the point i was trying to make.

(But it also proves my point too - if I was to relay the story to someone else, my impression of the original post (about the cat) was such that I might say "I heard of someone who knew someone who rang the RSPCA who didn't care at all and just said "let it die"". Which is only one step away from true villainy in my eyes).

It's like the other post about Humphrey. First of all it was the evil SPCA snatching the much loved much posed-with-in-youtube-vids big pet of a little girl for no reason. Ultimately it seemed to emerge that this big pet was painfully thin and made to go on a 5 hour ride along with another painfully thin horse who was also ragged round a ride and so the inspectors took all/both horses that they had genuine concerns about at the time. I don't know the full story - that is just my perspective from what I read on here so until I know all the facts I won't pass judgement on whether what was done by the SSPCA was right or wrong.

Anyway, leave it there. I made my point whether or not anyone agrees with me.


----------



## piggy and friends (31 May 2013)

Poppet has shown really surprising progress so far. He is safe, feed and loved - I truly believe my love In action will make a difference to him (irrelevant of the vet bill)! We all care - I'm just one for showing it. Together we all make a difference ... There is always another Poppet - my thanks goes to brownbread horse rescue, who have offered advice, any donations pleased send to them - we could help the 'bigger picture' too!!


----------



## fatpiggy (31 May 2013)

Poor Poppet. But does anyone else think it is odd that a dumped youngster is clearly not frightened of strangers and is well handled?  If he is a product of the do-as-you-likeys, in my experience, they are virtually wild.


----------



## JosieB (31 May 2013)

If you look on dragon driving you will see yearlings etc ridden and driven so some of the ''people you refer to'' do handle their youngsters alot,


----------



## sebhorse (31 May 2013)

They are also one of the richest charities in the world!


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2013)

Where has it been said that he's well handled??


----------



## Joeb21 (31 May 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Once you take the equine onto your own land, you will be held responsible for the costs & liabilities  (even the police will usually not be helpful as said animal is now in a safe place).

To anyone else - create firm mayhem on the phone if you are ever in this situation, keep the equine in the public place where it was found, give 1st aid & comfort (rug/bedding etc) where it is & keep on going bat-shyte on the phone 

OP - hope your friend is able to resolve this. (and well done her & you guys)
		
Click to expand...

I did tell piggy & friends Mum this on the night  they moved him that they would be liable to the costs and really should have left him there with some hay/ water until a rescue could come out , also gave them a number of a rescue and also told them to contact WHW. But can understand why they took him as he is in a very bad way ,Emaciated ! Skin and bone  swelling on all 4 legs and fluid on the  chest and his nose is so bad almost looks like someone has set firer too it and dread to think about how much worm damage there could be  and with all these problems he does still have a little spark in the eye's bless him , but this is gonna be a long and costly  journey to get him back to full health .


----------



## Holly Hocks (31 May 2013)

I do hope Poppet makes a full recovery.  It sounds like he is in good hands.  

As for the RSPCA - it clearly wouldn't make a good story for them as they would be unlikely to be able to bring any prosecution as it would be pretty impossible to find the person who dumped the pony, therefore no good publicity for them.   I used to do a lot of money raising for the RSPCA when I was a lot younger, doing sponsored events.  Nowadays I wouldn't give them a penny - a couple of incidents destroyed my faith in them as a charity.


----------



## Armas (31 May 2013)

tessybear said:



			How anyone could do this to an animal i will never know 

Click to expand...

This ^^^



Amaranta said:



			Well done for caring enough to help this poor young horses, people like you make me a little less despairing for the human race.

As for the RSPCA and the way they have behaved in this case, shame on them.  It's all very well for them to have paid for the initial vet's fees, but, as anyone who has rescued a horse will know, this is just the tip of the iceberg and passing the buck onto a kind hearted member of the public is NOT what they are supposed to be about.

Am actually disgusted 

Click to expand...

And this ^^^

RSPCA waste of space yet again.


----------



## Moomin1 (31 May 2013)

Holly Hocks said:



			I do hope Poppet makes a full recovery.  It sounds like he is in good hands.  

As for the RSPCA - it clearly wouldn't make a good story for them as they would be unlikely to be able to bring any prosecution as it would be pretty impossible to find the person who dumped the pony, therefore no good publicity for them.   I used to do a lot of money raising for the RSPCA when I was a lot younger, doing sponsored events.  Nowadays I wouldn't give them a penny - a couple of incidents destroyed my faith in them as a charity.
		
Click to expand...

The RSPCA take in hundreds and hundreds of all kinds of animals in every single day, which are not subject, or never will be subject to any prosecution or publicity stunt.  In actual fact, the main problem with the RSPCA is that they DON'T put enough out into the public eye, hence the reason why all the rumours and incorrect stories fly around.  The RSPCA need to stand up and correct people more often, and show a little more of what actually goes on daily.

OP, I take it another charity such as BHS, WHW or Redwings are now going to take on full responsibility for Poppet?


----------



## Kenzo (31 May 2013)

Absolute disgrace, how awful for you and your friend, would the RSPCA prefer the public to turn a blind eye and let the poor animal dye a very slow and painful death and left to rot!...makes you wonder!


----------



## piggy and friends (31 May 2013)

Pleased to say things are hopeful he seems to be welcoming food and attention!


----------



## Moomin1 (31 May 2013)

piggy and friends said:



			Pleased to say things are hopeful he seems to be welcoming food and attention!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic.

Which charity are taking Poppet in then?


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 May 2013)

I have to ask, do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## Adopter (31 May 2013)

Thanks for update on poppets condition.
Do hope he continues to improve. 
It is so sad that we are reading so often about these terrible situations that colts and foals are found in
One nice piece of news on Redwings site today is that the 2day old foal dumped in a river in London is making 
progress.  Thank goodness their are people prepared to help these colts.
Well done OP and friends for getting involved and caring.


----------



## Murphy88 (1 June 2013)

AshTay said:



			See this is the kind of thing I was talking about. We either believe that an inspector laughed maniacally down the phone and said "let it die" or we believe that much has been lost in the re-telling of the story and we're only hearing half the story.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, from a vets point of view I can think of several instances where things like this do happen with RSPCA. We have a couple of very good inspectors who work with my practice, they are very good at their jobs and go out of their way to help animals, however the problem seems to stem from higher up the food chain. I can think of several occasions where we have had people ring about stray or injured animals (both pet and wild) they have found, RSPCA told them just to drop the animals in with us. A few months ago we had a man drop a swan off, because the RSPCA told him we would look after it for weekend - now, who in their right mind thinks a small metal cage surrounded by dogs is an appropriate environment for a wild animal. In the end I spent a long time on the phone to someone at the RSPCA and said that we simply could not keep it, we did not have the facilities.
Likewise, a colleague of mine got called out at 11pm to pick up a ferret that had been found by a member of public. The RSPCA told them to ring us. These people weren't our clients, the ferret wasn't badly injured, but we were expected to send someone out to pick up and then hospitalise an animal, the people who found it weren't going to pay an expensive emergency call out, but neither were the RSPCA.
Then a few weeks ago, my friend and I passed a horse in a field on opposite side of motorway while we were driving, that was non-weight bearing lame in a hindlimb, and looked to be in some distress. Neither of the inspectors we work with were on call that weekend, but we left them answerphone messages and then called the main RSPCA number and asked that someone go out to check this horse and try to locate the owners. Our local inspector called back about 5 hours later having just got the message we left him - he had checked with the inspectors on call that weekend and HQ hadn't bothered telling anyone about this horse, so he went out on his weekend off to find it and locate owners to get it vet treatment.


----------



## Moomin1 (1 June 2013)

Would be nice to hear which charity are taking Poppet on now.


----------



## Amaranta (1 June 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Would be nice to hear which charity are taking Poppet on now.

Click to expand...

Have I missed something?  Can't see where the OP has claimed a charity is taking him on


----------



## WelshD (1 June 2013)

I saw a Facebook pic of the pony - his muzzle looks incredibly painful poor little sod


----------



## diamonddogs (1 June 2013)

Could someone send me the link to Poppet's FB page please?


----------



## Moomin1 (1 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Have I missed something?  Can't see where the OP has claimed a charity is taking him on
		
Click to expand...

Why not though?


----------



## Joeb21 (1 June 2013)

diamonddogs said:



			Could someone send me the link to Poppet's FB page please?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he has a link ? But he's on Wow saddles fb page


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (2 June 2013)

I can't find his face book page


----------



## WelshD (2 June 2013)

Not sure if he has his own page but I saw the write up and pic on the WOW Saddles page


----------



## essex_rider (2 June 2013)

His group on FB is called poppet the rescue pony, if you search it comes up


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (2 June 2013)

essex_rider said:



			His group on FB is called poppet the rescue pony, if you search it comes up
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 June 2013)

Sorry haven't read everyone's posts on this one, BUT my gut feeling is that if this was a fluffy bunny or cute kitten dumped in the road then the RSPCA would have issued an immediate press/fundraising appeal. It would have been in all the national papers and also used on their fundraising literature until everyone was sick to death of it.

As it was a horse, forget it folks, they're only interested in the "cute" appeal factor and don't give sweet FA about anything else. 

OP should consider themselves lucky they didn't try to land a cruelty charge on THEM! I've heard of bizarre things like this happening with them. Very lucky in fact, coz they don't give a fig about who they prosecute as long as they come up smelling of roses.

They've got too much power, too little compassion, and not the first clue about genuine animal welfare IMO.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 June 2013)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Last night while returning to her yard after a ride, my Friend found her neighbour in distress in the road. Why soon became clear, someone had been fly tipping up the narrow road and there mixed in with all the rubbish was a colt. Clinging to  life,  covered in cuts and full of infection the little animal was in a very sorry state. My friend saw right away that a vet was needed and that for treatment or even for it to be put to sleep, the colt needed to be in a better place. She moved the animal to a safe stable, as I am sure any horse lover would do. While this happened her Uncle called the RSPCA, my friend also called their own vet who advised them not to touch the animal until the RSPCA vet had been. Hours passed with no contact from the RSPCA, my friend rang them on a number of occasions. At last at 10.30 they were able to contact a local inspector, they were than allowed to have a vet. They vet arrived and said it was one of the worst cases they had ever  seen, it was touch and go. The animal has a heart mumur but that could be caused by the infection, it was worth a go to try and save such a young horse. This morning the RSPCA tired to back out, wanting my friend to pay for the vets visit ,saying that as the animal was on her land it was her problem. Also they said ,was she to put it back where she found it, they would charge her with neglete!!!???!

So much for the RSPCA,

I am sure they do good work but really this is very wrong!! They do not want to know in case the animal can not be ridden in later life, at this stage that would be impossible to know. They will be getting no more of my money!!!

Over night the colt, nicknamed poppet(because he is ,) is doing well. I know my friend will somehow put the money together and that we, her friends will help, because this little animal now he is alive ,deserves a chance, or to have any suffering ended, if that is the only option.

Sorry about spelling, spell check won't work!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god.  

 RSPCA = a waste of time .  

 poor little might


----------



## Gloi (2 June 2013)

Have you any idea what happened to his face? It looks  like a chemical burn to me


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 June 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/691192390907317/

 its the link


----------



## PollyP99 (2 June 2013)

Gloi said:



			Have you any idea what happened to his face? It looks  like a chemical burn to me 

Click to expand...


Liver damage can lead to photosensitivity so could be a case of severe sunburn due to this.  Horrid though isn't it?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 June 2013)

Gloi said:



			Have you any idea what happened to his face? It looks  like a chemical burn to me 

Click to expand...

can be liver damage or sun burn. 

 Pink noses are always susceptible to it.


----------



## JekyleandHyde (3 June 2013)

Hi All, 
after reading through all the comments and posts I believe there maybe a misunderstanding.

The RSPCA are renowned for being slow,unhelpful and a bit of a waste of time BUT, if a memeber of the public have taken it apon themselfs to remove the said pony BEFORE the rspca have had a chance to get out to the location and asses the situation then the said founders have put the rspca in the position where their hands are now tied.
I can imagine the words would have been somewhere along the lines of.... Oh he will be fine here with us, We willl look after him!!!!!  (oh a free pony!) 

If not, then as its already been mentioned by someone else.... which charity is he going to end up with? you are still yet to answer this.

Why havent you contacted BHS there are 3 of us that cover maidstone and medway as a BHS welfare representative one of us would have paid a visit! 

Asking for donations I believe you need to be reg'd as a charity?? or do you not???

This pony  has probably never seen a bucket of food in its life, Would help him to be fed around 5-6 small meals thoughout the 24 hour period, do u live on site? 

are u planning on "Taking him on" if so then im affaird it then becomes your responsiblity to cover his costs and his welfare needs.

Yes ok, credit where it is due, you have showed him kindness, but you havent really done him any favors!! 
You should have left him, how do you know you arnt prolonging an illness that has developed to far. 

Looking at the facebook page I cant see you are in the position to offer everything that this little lad needs, your bank balance speaks for its self, as you have advertised!

It would be best all round for you to contact the organisations for this kind of thing and find out who would have the space for him in his condition to give him what he needs, sad as it may seem but they will be able to asses his situation and do whats best for HIM!!!


----------



## martlin (3 June 2013)

I have to say, Jekyll and Hyde, you don't sound too nice here 
I don't think the OP is obliged to answer any particular questions, or state which charity (if any) is going to take the pony on.
OP also doesn't have to be a charity to ask for donations, but it is somewhat irrelevant and it is a charity that the donations go to, this charity, as it seems decided to support OP in looking after the pony.
As far as we know, a vet has seen the pony and examined it, which I presume answers your question of viability of his life?


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2013)

Leviathan said:



			can be liver damage or sun burn. 

 Pink noses are always susceptible to it.

Click to expand...

Yeh he seriously needs a liver function test, I fear it's could be ragwort I have seen noses like that on ponies where their liver function is damaged by ragwort.
Ps I completely agree with Martlin above OP does not need to answer any questions she's chooses not , if people choose to give money to help this horse it's up to them .
Personally the older I get the more iffy I get with giving money to animal charities I think perhaps you are better giving direct help to people and cases you know about.


----------



## WelshD (3 June 2013)

Yes the people may have shot themselves in the foot by removing the pony but honestly how many of us could walk away from a distressed pony tangled in rubbish, it would seem sensible to get it to a safe place to calm down, have a drink and be evaluated under a decent light 

But to indicate that they may think its a good way to get a free pony is crazy - you can scan the small ads and end up with any number of free ponies that wouldnt need the attention this one does 

The people have been incredibly kind hearted and are in an awkward position because of that


----------



## Dot2dot (3 June 2013)

JekyleandHyde said:



			Yes ok, credit where it is due, you have showed him kindness, but you havent really done him any favors!! 
You should have left him, how do you know you arnt prolonging an illness that has developed to far.
		
Click to expand...


A BHS welfare officer advising horses and ponies to be left to die? How nice!!


----------



## russianhorse (3 June 2013)

^ the above

I'm a little shocked if I'm honest, that anyone would think it better to have left the pony - especially from a welfare officer :O

I would have done the same as OP.....


----------



## Dot2dot (3 June 2013)

A complaint has been made to the BHS about the above comment made by the BHS officer.


----------



## JekyleandHyde (3 June 2013)

For those of you that have found it difficult to understand what i was saying i would like to add that i haven't said for the pony to be lefted to die!
There are many laws to consider on removing animals in this situation.
It is for reg organizations to remove and deal with welfare issues.
Of course human nature would tell us to help the animal but in personal situations the animal needed to be reported and monitored until the relevant organization had arrived for inspection!
My worry is that when you are taking said "dumped" ponies for a field and advertising you only have £3 pounds in the bank and i believe 4 other horses to feed is this going to be a knock on effect?
You will find yourself liable for the vet bill should you not manage to get enough people to pay towards him, then what? Potentially we will then have 5 horses that need help instead of allowing a charity to take the 1 pony that didn't belong to you in the first place.


I would like also add that it was Dot2dot that implied that the pony be left to die as if you read my post clearly, then nowhere will you find that i have said that!

I also threw a question out there to ask if you have to be a reg charity to post adverts for money.

Also the ownership of the pony then comes into question, who will own him? 
He will need a passport so do all those that have paid for him have a share in his ownership? 
Its a very sticky situation that many people don't quite know all the facts.
Also fact wise i know if the pony had been reported as dumped then the police would have contacted their local transport company and the pony would have been picked up asap.
Its great that people are out there that want to help but sometimes it makes situations worse.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2013)

JekyleandHyde said:



			For those of you that have found it difficult to understand what i was saying i would like to add that i haven't said for the pony to be lefted to die!
There are many laws to consider on removing animals in this situation.
It is for reg organizations to remove and deal with welfare issues.
Of course human nature would tell us to help the animal but in personal situations the animal needed to be reported and monitored until the relevant organization had arrived for inspection!
My worry is that when you are taking said "dumped" ponies for a field and advertising you only have £3 pounds in the bank and i believe 4 other horses to feed is this going to be a knock on effect?
You will find yourself liable for the vet bill should you not manage to get enough people to pay towards him, then what? Potentially we will then have 5 horses that need help instead of allowing a charity to take the 1 pony that didn't belong to you in the first place.


I would like also add that it was Dot2dot that implied that the pony be left to die as if you read my post clearly, then nowhere will you find that i have said that!

I also threw a question out there to ask if you have to be a reg charity to post adverts for money.

Also the ownership of the pony then comes into question, who will own him? 
He will need a passport so do all those that have paid for him have a share in his ownership? 
Its a very sticky situation that many people don't quite know all the facts.
Also fact wise i know if the pony had been reported as dumped then the police would have contacted their local transport company and the pony would have been picked up asap.
Its great that people are out there that want to help but sometimes it makes situations worse.
		
Click to expand...

It is not only charities that have the right to help animals in distress.
charities have no more rights than anyone esle.
People who are trying to assist horses in need need guidance and help and certainly don't need to be threatened with prosecution  as it appears happened in this case.
I admire people who walk don't walk on by and leave such things to others.
And I wish OP luck in her attempt to help this poor little chap.
Your attitude reflects badly on the charity you represent.
I am shocked frankly.


----------



## ester (3 June 2013)

IIRC OP has had the pony liver function tested GS, and it wasn't great but not that bad.

eta have Jekyll and Hydes posts been removed


----------



## Dot2dot (3 June 2013)

ester said:



			IIRC OP has had the pony liver function tested GS, and it wasn't great but not that bad.

eta have Jekyll and Hydes posts been removed 

Click to expand...

Yes looks like they have been removed! I put a complaint in to the British Horse Society, but i doubt that would have been acted on so quickly?


----------



## joeanne (3 June 2013)

That's good to hear Ester....I honestly thought with a nose like that his liver must be shot to pieces.
Glad to hear that's not the case


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2013)

ester said:



			IIRC OP has had the pony liver function tested GS, and it wasn't great but not that bad.

eta have Jekyll and Hydes posts been removed 

Click to expand...

That's good to know , there's hope for him then.
J and H 's comments disappearing is interesting ,can you get your comments removed or why might that happen ? Enlighten me someone.


----------



## ester (3 June 2013)

piggy and friends said:



			Hi All, 

I am the aforementioned friend. Poppet is hanging on next 2 weeks will be touch and go for him. The burn on his nose is a sign of liver damage. The RSPCA have paid for initial vet pain relief and a blood test to indicate he has a chance of life.... That's just what we will give him! Newnham Court Vets (thanks Tegan and Peter) have been amazing! I was however perplexed by the following reply in regards to putting his story on Horse and Hound FB page given aren't we all horse lovers;
		
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2013)

Thanks Ester for posting the above.


----------



## BHS_Lee (4 June 2013)

I would like to make it clear that JekyleandHyde is NOT a BHS Welfare Officer and his / her views do NOT represent those of the BHS and our many extremely dedicated volunteers. 

This thread has been brought to my attention. I dont have time to read through the whole thing (I have seen what I think are the salient points though) so please forgive me if I have the wrong end of the stick on anything. 

Firstly, well done to the OP for taking Poppet on. He seems to have landed on his feet. I think it is very important though that you get some legal advice. What I dont want is for you to spend time and effort nursing him back to health only to have someone come along and claim ownership. I know this seems unlikely given the circumstances but it is possible and I have seen it happen before. If you are a BHS Gold member then you have access to the free legal helpline  you really should make use of it! If not, I would suggest that you speak to a solicitor with the relevant expertise as soon as you can. It does need to be a legal professional though  I am not a solicitor and would therefore defer to the experts. 

If one of our officers could be of assistance, I am happy to ask the nearest one to come and visit Poppet and perhaps offer advice and support. Further down the line we would be happy to contribute towards his castration although he is clearly not in any state for that to happen yet. The legal status of his ownership also needs to be clarified before you do anything permanent like gelding. 

People can claim to be anybody on an internet forum so it isnt always a good idea to take them at face value. We have had plenty of incidents in the past where people have claimed to be BHS Welfare Officers and caused all sorts of problems. Obviously it doesnt help on the internet, but all of our officers have ID cards which they can show when out on a visit. If you are ever concerned about the legitimacy of someone claiming to represent the BHS please dont hesitate to contact head office. 

As a final note, everyone will have different views of the RSPCA (as with any other organisation) and I dont know exactly what has gone here. All I would say is that the RSPCA are a charity working in a very difficult economy and have an enormous workload. It is easy to knock them but we have always worked extremely closely (and very well) with them and we really would be in trouble if we lived in a world without them. Many of the anti-RSPCA stories we hear just arent true or we hear only one, incredibly biased, side of them (I make no comment on this specific story as I dont know anything about it other than what is written here). Certainly the views about the RSPCA which JekyleandHyde seems to be expressing are not those of the BHS.


----------



## OWLIE185 (4 June 2013)

I would like to thank everyone that has tried their best to help Poppet.  You have all been very kind and I very much hope that he is restored to good health and lives a long life.


----------



## lurcher98 (9 June 2013)

Just seen on the fb page poppet has taken a turn and is down


----------



## moodymare123 (9 June 2013)

heard about poppet this morning.. hope he is ok and best of wishes x


----------



## BlackRider (9 June 2013)

Just seen on facebook, that he's gone.

RIP Poppet x


----------



## lurcher98 (9 June 2013)

Awww bless, was hoping he was on the mend when they posted they'd got him up and eating  rip poppet


----------



## doriangrey (9 June 2013)

Poor little soul


----------



## weebarney (9 June 2013)

Poor mite at least he had some kindness at the end. Just read that Jekyll and hydes posts, weirdo!


----------



## Amymay (9 June 2013)

So sorry to read this. Rip poppet.


----------



## russianhorse (9 June 2013)

Oh no  how sad, poor poppet

At least he had a glimmer of love and care before his little life ended so prematurely

R.I.P poppet and Thankyou to the person who found him for trying their best


----------



## Kelly1982 (9 June 2013)

Me and my mum have been following this story and she just text to say he hasn't made it 

He was starting to look so much better. RIP poppet xx


----------



## horselib (9 June 2013)

It is breaking that any young creature foal puppy kitten ... never knows kindness in their life .
Poppet knew kindness warmth and a full belly and well done to you op for doing that .
He died somewhere warm and surrounded by love .You did all you could for him 
RIP Poppet


----------



## harveysmom (9 June 2013)

Hi, some of the peeps on here will remember my thread about the shetland my friend rescued earlier this year.
He had been tied to a lamp post using a piece of seatbelt and abandoned.
This seems a good time to update people and add our support to the people helping Poppet
Button as he is now known was found by my friend tied to a lampost in the snow.
She called the RSPCA they told her they dont collect animals from the side of the road only from a yard of field.
They have never helped my friend with any of his bills. He is a colt so will need gelding.We dont know his worming or vaccination history and he has no passport.
My friend is spending money on a pony that she really doesnt own, the RSPCA have not paid a penny
He is fine and happy but my worry is when can my friend become the legal owner or is she now. There has been no help offered to her
I would like to know under what circumstances the RSPCA will help
It wouldnt stop me helping an animal if it needed help but dont rely on any support from the welfare charities
Looks like you friend has a new horse, hope all goes well


----------



## lurcher98 (9 June 2013)

Harveysmom I didn't see your thread but glad he's doing well. I guess horselib is right, at least poor poppet knew love for a short time unlike some poor animals


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 June 2013)

Poor little Poppet. At least his last days were good days. I'm sure he is thanking you from his pasture in the sky xx


----------



## babymare (9 June 2013)

Thats such sad news but as others have said at the end he had kindness. poor pony but all credit to all concerned who battled for himand showed him the kinder side of humans x


----------

